# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Android app testers please?

## plb

I made a notepad similar to iPhone in appearance but more features. You can find it in the market by searching for classic notes or here is a link:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...=search_result

----------


## dh04000

Make it link your notes to Ubuntu some how.

----------


## plb

> Make it link your notes to Ubuntu some how.


Yeah, a couple other people asked for some desktop software for it too.

----------


## plb

New update released if anyone wants to give it a go. New features:


- To-do support w/ privacy options for password protection
- Priorities - Prioritize notes, to-do's, to-do tasks
- Sorting through notes, to-do's, tasks will remember your preference
- Attach To-do's to notes
- Tagging & tag sorting. From the sort menu you can choose the sort by tags option and a list will be presented with all tags you've entered and choosing one will display all notes/todo's with that tag.

----------


## plb

BTW, feel free to offer suggestions guys!

----------


## lancest

Is there an option to email your note?

----------


## plb

> Is there an option to email your note?


Yep, just hit menu>share  :Smile:

----------


## plb

New update released for testers:

* Bug Fixes
* Reminders
* References:
Abbreviations
Dictionary
Etymology
Example Word Usage
Music Related
Postal Code Lookup
Question and Answer
Slang
Spelling Suggestions
Thesaurus
Album Art
Artist Information
Artist Image
Artists Similar to
Track Information

----------


## plb

So I sent my laptop in for repairs and got it back with a wiped HD which was done without permission which in the process deleted my Android dev key which means I cannot update my existing apps in the market! Luckily I backed up all my code but totally forgot about my keystore  Now I have to re-upload the apps and start with 0 ratings/reviews. If any of you guys can, please download and give a rating or review to my app. Here is a market link: 

https://market.android.com/details?i...from_developer

----------


## plb

Ok updated with a minimal titlebar style with buttons for easy access to functions. Tell me what you guys think.

----------


## plb

New update:

+ Display note information in real time as you type such as line numbers, characters, and word count. You can toggle this setting through the main menu>settings
+ Delete marked for todo will delete all checked/completed items

----------


## Dlambert

If anyone was Wondering you can test this in windows via bluestacks (vs the Android SDK)

----------


## plb

New release posted to the market. Just minor bugfix release

----------


## bradhaack

Are the files saved in a plain text format, easily shared with linux?

How about a file encryption option?

----------


## plb

> Are the files saved in a plain text format, easily shared with linux?
> 
> How about a file encryption option?


Do you mean when you export a note? No it's just a plain text file so it will be easily shared with Linux. I can add an encryption option.

----------


## bradhaack

> Do you mean when you export a note? No it's just a plain text file so it will be easily shared with Linux. I can add an encryption option.


I don't really want to import or export anything, just want to edit a text file (& encrypt some files).  Example:  I have txt files in /mnt/sdcard/Notes.   It looks like your application doesn't just load a file,  but it can import a directory?  I tried importing that directory and get an error: "path must not be blank"

----------


## plb

> I don't really want to import or export anything, just want to edit a text file (& encrypt some files).  Example:  I have txt files in /mnt/sdcard/Notes.   It looks like your application doesn't just load a file,  but it can import a directory?  I tried importing that directory and get an error: "path must not be blank"


Yeah you can import a whole directory or a single file. For path blank issue just type the path. Most file managers will give you the path to the directory just copy that and input it.

----------


## plb

Anyone want to test the new folder quickbar feature out? You can access it via the settings menu. Here is the apk:
http://www.2shared.com/file/FpjOu760/NotesLite.html

----------


## plb

Update:

+ Folder quickbar - quickly access your folders from the main screen. This is optional and can be toggled via the settings menu
+ Sort by various attached media such as notes containing: images, audio, video, sketches 
+ Sort by geotag info

----------


## plb

Can anyone test out the new shopping list feature? Here is the apk:
http://www.2shared.com/file/dxImv_d1/NotesLite.html?

----------


## plb

New update:

+ Shopping list
- Allows for quantity and price
- Automaticallys adds amounts and displays total amount as well as remaining amount based on what you've already crossed off
- Allows for sorting by price and/or quantity as well as the usual suspects found in the todo list

----------


## plb

Update:
+ This fixes an issue where putting this app in the background while typing a note would return the cursor postion to the beginning of a note. This fix simply places it where you left off.

----------


## plb

New update:
+ Sort by private notes option added
+ Comments e.g. subnotes added. You can now build a list of subnotes within notes. This feature can be access via the edit menu in the top left of a note.
+ Various minor fixes

----------


## plb

Just FYI the update I pushed out last night was nothing but a minor bugfix

----------


## plb

New update:
+ Extras>wallpapers - Choose between colors, patterns, and palettes. Note favorites, share, and of course set wallpaper  :Smile:

----------


## ikt

good work  :Smile:

----------


## plb

> good work


Thanks!

----------


## plb

What's new:

- Fixed bug where notes with custom titles were not being sorted alphabetically. Changes take effect on newly created or updated notes from this version forward.
- Per request added option in shopping list that uses text to speech to tell grand total along with reminaing balance.
- Extras>Recipe of the Day - get a new recipe every day

----------


## plb

What's new:

- Adjusted titlebar colors to give it a more legal pad look - if anyone prefers the old look, e-mail me and I'll see about adding it in as an option to revert back to original colors
- Extras>Randomize list - This extra will randomize a given list

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Just watched the video on the play store site... got to say it can do so much (funny that the one thing I might really like for it to do it can't  :Razz:  (Oh, which is to post directly to a WordPress site as a new blog post))...

----------


## plb

> Just watched the video on the play store site... got to say it can do so much (funny that the one thing I might really like for it to do it can't  (Oh, which is to post directly to a WordPress site as a new blog post))...


Hm, isn't there a wordpress app? If there is I'm sure you can just use the share option and post to wordpress. BTW, that video is pretty old. Lots more stuff in it now  :Smile:

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> Hm, isn't there a wordpress app? If there is I'm sure you can just use the share option and post to wordpress. BTW, that video is pretty old. Lots more stuff in it now


Very new to Android... checking it out now (should be in bed  :Razz: )


404

----------


## plb

Minor bugfix release posted. It just addresses an issue for alphabetical sorting which was taking into account case sensitivity

----------


## plb

New update:

- Per MANY requests Extras -> flashlight
- You can now change the background color for sketch notes
- Folder details - long press a folder and select folder details to view create and last access dates as well as privacy and note count

----------


## plb

New update posted:

- Per requests in the XDA thread - Ongoing statusbar bar events have been added to notes, todos, and shopping lists. You can have as many notifications as you like and they will not disappear once clicked.

----------


## plb

New update posted:

- Bug fix that was causing crash when attaching a file
- Note option to remove blank lines added
- Note option to remove duplicate lines added

----------


## plb

Anyone care to test out the latest features before I upload to the market?

Here is what is new:
- Edit menu within notes is now more organized and structured
- Note>Edit menu>Text Utilities>Case conversions>sWITCH cASE - will switch the case of text within a note
- Note>Edit menu>Text Utilities>Escapes - URL encode/decode a note
- Note>Edit menu>Text Utilities>Word Occurrences - Shows the number of occurrences for every word in a note as well as percentage.
- Note details now contains the number of sentences as well as spaces.
- Settings>update todo and shopping list title in main view to reflect current status. Will take effect on newly created and updated todos/shopping lists. Just enter a list and hit back and it should update.

APK: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ses8af

----------


## plb

New update posted:

- Edit menu within notes is now more organized and structured
- Note>Edit menu>Text Utilities>Case conversions>sWITCH cASE - will switch the case of text within a note
- Note>Edit menu>Text Utilities>Escapes - URL encode/decode a note
- Note>Edit menu>Text Utilities>Word Occurrences - Shows the number of occurrences for every word in a note as well as percentage.
- Note details now contains the number of sentences as well as spaces.
- Settings>update todo and shopping list title in main view to reflect current status. Will take effect on newly created and updated todos/shopping lists. Just enter a list and hit back and it should update.
- To-dos and shopping lists now have icons for checked/unchecked items/tasks

----------


## jebus_beler

Hi plb,

I've tried scanning the thread (quickly) and checking online to find the answer but is this project open source or not?

thanks

----------


## plb

> Hi plb,
> 
> I've tried scanning the thread (quickly) and checking online to find the answer but is this project open source or not?
> 
> thanks


Not this one in particular, no.

----------


## plb

Minor update posted...
- Filling some user requests:
1) XML escapes/unescapes in the note>text utilties menu. 
2) Text utilities>String conversions - convert a string to hex and vice versa

----------


## plb

New update posted:

1) Text Utilities -> Escape/Unescape URI
2) Text Utilities -> Base64 encode/decode
3) Text Utilities -> Word occurrences will now display unique word count, lexical density, and total word count.
4) Text Utilities -> Word lengths - similiarly to word occurences this will display stats on the various word lengths used throughout the note
5) Minor bug fixes

----------


## plb

New update posted:

1) Text Utilities -> Merged word lengths + occurences into statistics
2) Text Utilities -> Statistics -> Average word length
3) Text Utilities -> Statistics -> Characters without spaces
4) Menu>backup/restore->Auto backup - automatically backup database to SD on app exit.

----------


## ads2996

Sorry to hear about your laptop.
Just downloading the app now, but from reading some of your posts the app looks good.

----------


## plb

> Sorry to hear about your laptop.
> Just downloading the app now, but from reading some of your posts the app looks good.


Got a new laptop now anyway  :Smile:

----------


## ads2996

I tested your app and im very impressed. I think a good addition would be a widget would be nice. One that would show a to do list, and u can also check off tasks. I will get round to reviewing on the market soon.

----------


## plb

> I tested your app and im very impressed. I think a good addition would be a widget would be nice. One that would show a to do list, and u can also check off tasks. I will get round to reviewing on the market soon.


Yeah, I have to work on widget support still.

----------


## plb

Had a bit of time to work on the app today so put in the following:

+ Native reminders for shopping lists and todo's
+ Extras>text compare - compare two bodies of text and hilight all the differences for easy comparison

----------


## plb

+ Extras>Text compare now allows for importing and comparing text files
+ Hotstrings - Similar to hotkeys, hotstrings are a great way of saving time for frequently used phrases and wording. To access/create a list of hotstrings, from the main menu choose the Hotstrings option then simply enter a shortcut word on the left then enter some text to the right and save. To apply a hotstring, from within a note hit the edit menu in the top left and click the hotstring on the lower bar you wish to apply.

----------


## fontis

Btw dude. 
Great job!
There's a huge silent userbase that dooesn't let you know how amazing your app is. Keep up the good work!

----------


## plb

> Btw dude. 
> Great job!
> There's a huge silent userbase that dooesn't let you know how amazing your app is. Keep up the good work!


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## plb

Updated with the following changes:

+ Added import text file option within a note. This will append a files contents to an existing note.
+ You can now perform a search based on word length within a note.
+ Reverse string option added to text utilities
+ Added alignment options within a note - left, center, right. Can be found in text utilities.
+ Text utilties>URL extractor. This will extract all URLs from a given note and display them for easy clicking. Useful when not in read-only mode.
+ Multi-word search. Search for multiple words in one go and hilight them.
+ Minor tweaks here and there  :Capital Razz:

----------


## plb

Uploaded a minor update. Just changed the app icon up a bit and made it a bit larger

----------


## plb

Updated with the following changes:

- Zar added to currency preference (request)
- Cut at width option added in text utilities - Will cut every line of text in a note at the specified width
- Split pane option added. Open 2 notes/files in a single view. Nice for comparison or reference. Can also highlight differences between the two texts. Both views can be saved. Can be accessed from the note edit menu.
- Option added to place cursor position at either the beginning or end of a note when opening. 
- Bug fixes

----------


## plb

Updated:
- Added option for hotstrings to be placed at cursor position as opposed to mass replacement of the shortcut word (though that is still there if you like that method)
- Added split-pane clone option. This will simply copy the current note into the split-pane.
- Added a help dialog for hotstrings (top right) in case anyone is unsure of what it actually is lol.
- Hotstrings can now be access from the "new" menu

----------


## plb

Uploaded update:
- Added option to copy todo tasks to other todos
- Homescreen shortcut now have the option of creating a custom title

----------

